# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur > Thai Musik >  Sily Fools

## Enrico

Ein Song der an sich mir schon gefällt, aber die Überarbeitung ist das was es ausmacht. Leider zu kurz, aber in meinen Ohren perfekt  ::  

[youtube:1l255veg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhOsXKOn1FM&feature=related[/youtube:1l255veg]

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:mbu24h10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmPjgcK3Piw[/youtube:mbu24h10]

----------


## walter

Sag mal Enrico,
muß man Premiummitglied sein, damit man deine Fotos oder Videos sieht?   ::

----------


## Enrico

Negativ, müssten sichtbar sein...

----------


## walter

Ne, echt nicht.

----------


## Enrico

Hm, kann noch jemand die Videos nicht sehen?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ick seh allet

----------


## walter

An meinem Rechner stimmt zur Zeit etwas nicht.

Immer wenn ich Seiten aufmache kommt der Hinweis, daß der IE mit deaktivierten Add-Ons ausgeführt wird. Scheiß gelbe Liste.

----------


## Enrico

Nimm Firefox, hab mit dem IE auch nur noch probleme

----------


## walter

Ich habe keine Ahnung.   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was meinst du Walter? Keine Ahnung was firefox ist???

Schau mal hier!

----------


## walter

Jetzt sehe ich es. Bin auch mit dem Firefox drinnen. Thanks.    ::

----------

